# Taiji Classics



## Blaze Dragon (Mar 9, 2014)

http://brennantranslation.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/the-taiji-classics/


"Taiji [grand pivot] is born of wuji [no pivot], and is the mother of yin and yang [the passive and active aspects]. When there is movement, they [passive and active] become distinct from each other. When there is stillness, they return to being indistinguishable."

  Interesting read, enjoy and share your thoughts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2014)

You can find a lot of good stuff on Brennan Translation


----------

